# Computer Problems



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

[FONT=arial,helvetica]*Having computer problems... something has crashed on it and the mouse is missing!*[/FONT]


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

So cute! I actually have that on my desktop background LOL Too bad it's not more realistic and shows a havanese on top of it!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hahaha!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:laugh:


----------

